# Ana, brasileiríssima, já pesa 1 tonelada



## Vanda

Valeu pela grande ajuda que nos dá no fórum, Ana! Chegou sorrateira e lá se vão 1000 kilos! Que venham mais 1000 logo logo!


----------



## englishmania

Parabéns pelos mil posts! 
Uma tonelada não faz mal, desde que seja em conhecimento


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Ana, parabéns pelos 1.000 posts!


----------



## Nonstar

Muito bem, Aninha! Vamos agora pros 2000!


----------



## anaczz

Obrigada a todos!
Quero agradecer aos meus pais, pela minha formação básica, ao meu marido pelo apoio e incentivo (mentira!), ao meu filho, por sei lá o que, aos moderadores, em especial à Vanda, pela paciência e incentivo (este é sério), aos colegas foristas pelo muito que vou aprendendo por aqui (este é sério), pelo tempo bem passado, pelas brincadeiras,pela camaradagem, por poder compartilhar de um espaço virtual onde, no geral, todos se respeitam e são tão cordiais.

E à Academia, não agradeço, porque ela não tem nada com isso.

Beijocas!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Parabéns, Ana. Vamos em frente que atrás vem gente....


----------



## olivinha

Oi Ana,
Parabéns! É sempre um prazer te encontrar pelos foros de WR, seja no de português, seja no cultural.
Um abraço.


----------



## Nanon

Parabéns, Aninha! É um prazer ler seus posts. Fico no aguardo da segunda tonelada .
Beijos!


----------



## uchi.m

Parabéns anaczz!


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Ana! É uma presença simpática.


----------

